# OBS Studio 26.0 Release Candidate



## dodgepong (Aug 27, 2020)

*Disclaimer: This is a test build, not a full release. This build may contain bugs or broken functionality. For production usage, we still recommend using the latest stable build of OBS. If you are willing to test this build, please let us know if you run into any issues.*

The OBS Studio 26.0 Release Candidate is now available for testing! A lot of exciting features and changes are included in this release, and we would love your help in testing them out before this build is release more widely. Some of the highlights include:

Native virtual camera (currently Windows-only)
One of the most popular OBS plugins in recent days has been the OBS-virtual-camera plugin by Catxfish. Because of the increased demand, we've created our own version of this plugin and included it natively in OBS, with a button on the main interface to start/stop it.
Mac and Linux implementations of this plugin are still in development, and will be coming in the following days.

Source toolbar
We've added a handy new toolbar below the preview to expose many common functions that you may want to have with sources. You can hide this toolbar by unchecking View > Source Toolbar

Media controls
As a bonus with the source toolbar, there are now media control buttons available to control playback and position in media sources, VLC sources, and slideshows

Screenshots
At long last, you can now hit a hotkey to take a screenshot of the OBS preview, individual sources, or individual scenes

New noise suppression method - RNNoise
RNNoise is an open source AI-powered noise removal filter that far outperforms the existing Speex-based noise suppression filter that was already implemented in OBS. It comes with a small performance hit on CPU, but for many users the results will be worth it.

And much, much more! See the patch notes for more details
Download and full patch notes for *Release Candidate 3*: *https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/releases/tag/26.0.0-rc3*
Ubuntu users: You can try the unstable branch with the following commands:

```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:obsproject/obs-studio-unstable
sudo apt install obs-studio
```
And if you want to remove it:

```
sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:obsproject/obs-studio-unstable
sudo apt remove obs-studio
```


Please give the release a try and let us know here or in the #beta-testing channel on Discord if you have any issues. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 30, 2020)

When a *Color Source* is selected, if you open the color selection using the context bar, and hit *Cancel*, the color source gets set to #000000


----------



## MattTheTechLV (Aug 31, 2020)

When Using the new Custom Folder Naming Feature (Listed in the Bullet Point Below) where you can create Folders by using the "/" with your Naming Variables, and then also using the "Automatic Remux to Mp4" Feature, the Remuxed Recordings Show up in the Root of your Chosen Recording Folder, instead of inside of the same Folder that the Original Recording is placed in. (Hopefully I explained that in a way that makes sense.)



You can now use slashes in the recording name format and prefix prefixes/suffixes to automatically create directories when recording or making replays [Jim]


----------



## tjohnston (Aug 31, 2020)

Where is the link to D/L the new beta version.

Thanks'  but I found it.  https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/releases/tag/26.0.0-rc1


----------



## marshall409 (Aug 31, 2020)

My set up involves 2 NDI HX PTZs, one BirdDog encoder, and two iPhones. This is the first version of OBS that's been able to keep all 5 cameras steady and in relative sync. Awesome.


----------



## bvZed (Aug 31, 2020)

With a scene containing a local video as media source, start, then pause video in Preview. If video was paused for, say 10 seconds, when scene is transferred video will fast-forward through that 10 seconds before settling down.


----------



## Raa7 (Sep 1, 2020)

Submitted a bug.  Crashed when Starting Stream.  OBS 26 becomes unresponsive.  Needed to terminate OBS using Task Manager.  Running OBS again then attempts to Start Stream but this time with no crash.   Already crashed three times with repeatable behavior. Here's the log file / crash report.   Thanks.



			https://obsproject.com/logs/dC3Rik3JiDp21BZ5


----------



## Zeros.81 (Sep 1, 2020)

Is there an option to auto-start Virtual Camera?


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 1, 2020)

You can auto-start the virtual camera by starting OBS with the --startvirtualcam parameter.

We opted not to add this as a UI option because starting an output disables output settings, and people would be confused as to why they could not change output settings if outputs started when OBS started.


----------



## Teddy69 (Sep 1, 2020)

I ran Virtualcam with LDplayer4 and Noxplayer, Cam isn't detected , no result with skype too :)


----------



## Tobei (Sep 2, 2020)

The virtual camera button isn't showing up on my windows 10 build 1803. Is this because the build is too old or some setting / arg to change to enable it?


----------



## Teddy69 (Sep 2, 2020)

Tobei said:


> The virtual camera button isn't showing up on my windows 10 build 1803. Is this because the build is too old or some setting / arg to change to enable it?


Same for me, I tried webcam, from Microsoft store, "cam not detected"


----------



## Zeros.81 (Sep 2, 2020)

dodgepong said:


> You can auto-start the virtual camera by starting OBS with the --startvirtualcam parameter.
> 
> We opted not to add this as a UI option because starting an output disables output settings, and people would be confused as to why they could not change output settings if outputs started when OBS started.



Thanks, it worked fine :)


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 2, 2020)

Tobei said:


> The virtual camera button isn't showing up on my windows 10 build 1803. Is this because the build is too old or some setting / arg to change to enable it?


You have to use the installer to have the camera devices registered on your system. If you use the ZIP file, you'll have to run some commands to register the devices manually.


Teddy69 said:


> Same for me, I tried webcam, from Microsoft store, "cam not detected"


I don't believe UWP apps, including things from the MS Store, will detect the camera properly, unfortunately. This also includes Skype.


----------



## Teddy69 (Sep 2, 2020)

dodgepong said:


> I don't believe UWP apps, including things from the MS Store, will detect the camera properly, unfortunately. This also includes Skype.


Same for Android emulators ?


----------



## jduranromano (Sep 2, 2020)

Very good


----------



## G0MJW (Sep 3, 2020)

dodgepong said:


> *Disclaimer: This is a test build, not a full release. This build may contain bugs or broken functionality. For production usage, we still recommend using the latest stable build of OBS. If you are willing to test this build, please let us know if you run into any issues.*
> 
> The OBS Studio 26.0 Release Candidate is now available for testing! A lot of exciting features and changes are included in this release, and we would love your help in testing them out before this build is release more widely. Some of the highlights include:
> 
> ...


The virtual camera is good but please tell us what it's called. It took me ages to find out it is called "OBS Virtual Camera" to use in ffmpeg I have still not found out what the corresponding audio device is called, so still using the plugin.


----------



## G0MJW (Sep 3, 2020)

Teddy69 said:


> Same for Android emulators ?


The cynic in me would think this was deliberate to make you buy the full version of Teams, Skype etc rather than let you use OBS. However in my case the new virtual camera works with zoom but Skype only works with OBS-Camera, not this new version in 26. This is a mute point as there is currently no audio associated with the new virtual camera which rules it out anyway unless you are a practising mime. I am sure it will be providing audio soon. In the meanwhile the excellent plugin still delivers.


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 3, 2020)

G0MJW said:


> I have still not found out what the corresponding audio device is called, so still using the plugin.


There is not a virtual audio output device yet. I don't believe the plugin has one either -- at least, from what I understood, it was unfinished.


----------



## LevelOneHundred (Sep 4, 2020)

I tested it. I opened two OBS program at the same time.
I run Start Virtual Camera, it's ok. But I'm dissapointed because unlike the Virtual Camera plugin; version 26 does not support 4 virtual camera.
Hope when you click the Start Virtual Camera in second instance (two OBS program is opened)—it will register as OBS camera 2; if this happen I no longer needed the virtual camera plugin anymore.

facebook.com/LevelOneHundred


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 4, 2020)

We currently only have plans to support a single virtual camera output of the main output at this time.


----------



## Deepak Kumar (Sep 6, 2020)

I tried to update my OBS Studio from version 25 to RC 26 but it just shows white screen  for a very long time Obs never worked on version 26


----------



## Deepak Kumar (Sep 6, 2020)

I use lot of Scenes when I am streaming I even try to save by exporting the scenes but when I change the sources in the scenes and save it again it comes back to the previous one, even I save the Profile


----------



## Tormy (Sep 6, 2020)

marshall409 said:


> My set up involves 2 NDI HX PTZs, one BirdDog encoder, and two iPhones. This is the first version of OBS that's been able to keep all 5 cameras steady and in relative sync. Awesome.


I still use the 25.0.8. I use 6 camera: 3 USBs and 3 NDI. Never had issues of stability. I'm afraid it depends by the architecture.
I use W10, on i3 dual core 4GB RAM. If it's stable on this machine, I'm confident it is on an easily much powerful one.


----------



## G0MJW (Sep 6, 2020)

It does and it's pretty much essential to replace a webcam in an application expecting one - like zoom. You can use other solutions like virtual audio cables but it's not as neat and also lip sync tends to be a problem.


----------



## rwille (Sep 6, 2020)

Love the media controls, I've been wishing for those for a while. It would be nice if they could be tied to the current program instead of the next selected source in studio mode.


----------



## RichieTee (Sep 7, 2020)

G0MJW said:


> The cynic in me would think this was deliberate to make you buy the full version of Teams, Skype etc rather than let you use OBS. However in my case the new virtual camera works with zoom but Skype only works with OBS-Camera, not this new version in 26. This is a mute point as there is currently no audio associated with the new virtual camera which rules it out anyway unless you are a practising mime. I am sure it will be providing audio soon. In the meanwhile the excellent plugin still delivers.


The Virtual Cam Plugin doesn't have audio either, hopefully it changes in the future, by the way you can use both the plugin and the default virtual cam, giving you 5 virtual cameras.


----------



## Padinn (Sep 8, 2020)

Not sure if this is OBS 26.0 related, but noticing Marvel's Avengers game is dropping frames unless I lock it to 60Hz. Seems like that old priority bug cropping up in an unusual way (includes Exlusive Full screen and normal mode)


----------



## Padinn (Sep 9, 2020)

Just wanted to say I am seeming to notice more FPS drops in this release. I also was getting them in Flight Simulator, where as I wasn't previously. Not entirely sure if it is the OBS release candidate or the latest Nvidia Hotfix drivers, but it is definitely happening. I had to turn down my ingame FS settings in order to not drop frames, which hasn't happened previously. This is on a 2080ti.


----------



## kineticscreen (Sep 9, 2020)

What's the latest on the downstream key / pinned scene feature? I was trying to work out its progress on github but wasn't sure the latest. Really hanging out for that feature!


----------



## bdinnocenzo (Sep 9, 2020)

Starting virtual camera changes the tray icon to include the "red dot" which is the same for starting a recording or streaming session.  Unlike the recording or streaming session, the "red dot" does not disappear when you stop the virtual camera.


----------



## ashmanmedia (Sep 9, 2020)

Just decided to upgrade to this I love updated software.  Using Restream with many channels only thing I noticed was YouTube audio was all messed up other channels Facebook Twitch etc were just fine?









						️ Snowy ️ KDEN-KWYS ️ MSF2020
					

Powered by Restream https://restream.io/ Let's see some winter flying out of Denver over the hills toward the Grand Canyon over Las Vegas then via the Rocky ...




					youtu.be
				




Note: using 7.1 audio as default audio output at 320kbps.  Worked fine precisely on stable version.

If this reports helps.
Ty


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 10, 2020)

OBS Studio 26 Release Candidate 2 is now available: *








						Release OBS Studio 26.0 Release Candidate 2 · obsproject/obs-studio
					

Release Candidate 2 Changes  Fixed the ability to output to URLs in advanced recording settings Fixed an issue where media sources would fast forward when paused from preview in studio mode Simplif...




					github.com
				



*
Thank you for your continued testing!


----------



## Nicovdd (Sep 10, 2020)

How does one test the Portable  RC2 version?

My first exposure to OBS was the PortableApps version


----------



## OppaiSenpai (Sep 10, 2020)

BUG: When using VLC Video Source and adding a URL, it doesn't load and no longer works. It was working fine in previous beta, but not on today's update\


			https://i.imgur.com/o6Jt3Cb.png


----------



## Zeros.81 (Sep 10, 2020)

Nicovdd said:


> How does one test the Portable  RC2 version?
> 
> My first exposure to OBS was the PortableApps version



Download the .zip version, extract it and create the file "portable_mode.txt" in the main folder.


----------



## G0MJW (Sep 10, 2020)

RichieTee said:


> The Virtual Cam Plugin doesn't have audio either, hopefully it changes in the future, by the way you can use both the plugin and the default virtual cam, giving you 5 virtual cameras.


Hmm - so where is my virtual source "OBS-Audio" coming from? I assumed it was the virtual camera plugin. When I stop the plugin it disappears. Very strange. I will investigate how something that does not exist appears to exist.


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 10, 2020)

"OBS-Audio" comes from the Catxfish virtual camera plugin. As I understand it, it never really worked right.


----------



## Djjoshuacarl (Sep 10, 2020)

RC2 is consistently opening to a white screen, (with some audio from scenes) and an eventual HANG that never ends. have to force quit

rolled back to 25.0.8 and back to normal.


----------



## G0MJW (Sep 10, 2020)

dodgepong said:


> "OBS-Audio" comes from the Catxfish virtual camera plugin. As I understand it, it never really worked right.


Yes, that's right. Works fine for me. Problem is it's a fixed sample rate so you need to account for that.


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 10, 2020)

Djjoshuacarl said:


> RC2 is consistently opening to a white screen, (with some audio from scenes) and an eventual HANG that never ends. have to force quit
> 
> rolled back to 25.0.8 and back to normal.


Please include an OBS log:

1. Press WinKey+R to open the Run dialog
2. Paste the following into the box and hit OK: %APPDATA%\obs-studio\lo
3. Find the desired log file (usually the latest) and attach it to your post.


----------



## costelpislac (Sep 11, 2020)

Hi, please reduce the width of media controls bar (the first segment). When a VLC media source is selected this increase the minimum width of the main window. This is not useful. Thanks.


----------



## bswishhh (Sep 12, 2020)

PLEASE! someone help! i am having a huge proplem with obs! When i click on preview full screen it goes either to dark screen with wonky colors or it goes to grey! also the mouse cursor has some knarly trailing behind it. Sometimes i can even color in the whole screen with the trail os the cursor. WHAT DID I DO??? Someone please help! thanks for any advice! i already comletely uninstalled the program and still no change. I am running a dual monitor setup and i am using an elgato HD60s


----------



## Nicovdd (Sep 12, 2020)

Zeros.81 said:


> Download the .zip version, extract it and create the file "portable_mode.txt" in the main folder.


Thanks!  Trying it out!


----------



## BloodyIron (Sep 12, 2020)

Just started using v26 RC2 (Ubuntu 20.04)

I've had to redo all my video backgrounds as the source type has been completely redone, and the existing entries were broken. I'm having to do the same for image overlays as they are also broken.

I notice that now VLC is playlist type only, instead of single videos. I think this is why this didn't get converted. I HIGHLY recommend this transition be better handled as having to redo my work was a pain and others will experience this too.

I don't quite understand just yet why image overlays broke though, and only some of them...


----------



## BloodyIron (Sep 12, 2020)

Yeah I cannot get JPGs or PNGs to work at all in RC2. I have to roll back to actually use what I set up. Oddly enough, animated gifs work. Quite the regression

Ubuntu 20.04


----------



## BloodyIron (Sep 12, 2020)

Okay I can't figure out how to edit or delete my last post. The JPG/PNG issue was caused by an unrelated change on my system. Please disregard that part. But the video thing, I do believe should be explored.


----------



## Gol D. Ace (Sep 12, 2020)

BloodyIron said:


> I notice that now VLC is playlist type only, instead of single videos. I think this is why this didn't get converted. I HIGHLY recommend this transition be better handled as having to redo my work was a pain and others will experience this too.


VLC is a playlist style since forever (v24 and probably older).
Are you mixing up the VLC Source and Media Source there?


----------



## JonB256 (Sep 13, 2020)

Just tried Virtual Camera out to Facebook Live (because I noticed the Setup option for "OBS Virtual Camera"  (v26, rc2)
The video came across well enough but the audio was very low. Am I missing an Audio setup for Virtual Camera output?


----------



## JonB256 (Sep 13, 2020)

JonB256 said:


> Just tried Virtual Camera out to Facebook Live (because I noticed the Setup option for "OBS Virtual Camera"  (v26, rc2)
> The video came across well enough but the audio was very low. Am I missing an Audio setup for Virtual Camera output?


OK, so no audio except coming from my headset (which explains why I heard something)
Also, when using Virtual Camera in YouTube Live, it is horizontally flipped. It was normal in Facebook.
In Zoom, it was also flipped (Mirrored) but I could use Video settings to Mirror it, making it correct.


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 13, 2020)

JonB256 said:


> Also, when using Virtual Camera in YouTube Live, it is horizontally flipped. It was normal in Facebook.


Are you sure it was actually flipped for your viewers though, and not just flipped in your own view? Many such programs will flip your own view so you see yourself as if you were looking in a mirror, but your viewers will see you the right way.


----------



## JonB256 (Sep 13, 2020)

dodgepong said:


> Are you sure it was actually flipped for your viewers though, and not just flipped in your own view? Many such programs will flip your own view so you see yourself as if you were looking in a mirror, but your viewers will see you the right way.


In YouTube (since deleted), it was flipped for anybody viewing. As I edited above, in Zoom, there is a Mirror setting that makes it correct. Just haven't found similar in YouTube or in OBS 26 rc2.

Looking at YouTube help screens, it supposedly would look normal to viewers. I'll try again using a second computer. Thanks.


----------



## MrPistolero (Sep 14, 2020)

When I try to install the virtual cam via batch script, it constantly fails. I do run the batch file as admin via right click .. Would running RC2 in portable mode prevent virtual camera installation??
<edit>No, it didn't make any difference.</edit>


----------



## Zeros.81 (Sep 14, 2020)

MrPistolero said:


> When I try to install the virtual cam via batch script, it constantly fails. I do run the batch file as admin via right click .. Would running RC2 in portable mode prevent virtual camera installation??
> <edit>No, it didn't make any difference.</edit>



If you use portable mode you have to install OBS Virtual Cam manually. 

Go to "data\obs-plugins\win-dshow" and run "virtualcam-install.bat" as Admin


----------



## MrPistolero (Sep 14, 2020)

Zeros.81 said:


> If you use portable mode you have to install OBS Virtual Cam manually.
> 
> Go to "data\obs-plugins\win-dshow" and run "virtualcam-install.bat" as Admin


I am aware of that. I'm running RC2 from the zip file, so even then I'd still have to install the virtual camera using the batch scripts. Which isn't working for me. It stops at failing on the 32bit installation. Since I'm Windows 10 X64, I'm not sure why 32bit would still be needed.
<edit>Why not separate the batch scripts into separate 32bit and 64bit batch files?? I ran the batch script from a Powershell admin prompt and it worked. It's installed now.</edit>


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 14, 2020)

JonB256 said:


> Looking at YouTube help screens, it supposedly would look normal to viewers. I'll try again using a second computer. Thanks.


This is the issue we are trying to avoid by not adding a "Flip horizontal" button. People keep looking at the preview and think it needs to be flipped, so they flip it, and then all the viewers see the flipped version instead of the regular version. I have yet to see a service that actually shows viewers the same flipped view that you see in your preview.


----------



## MattTheTechLV (Sep 15, 2020)

G0MJW said:


> It does and it's pretty much essential to replace a webcam in an application expecting one - like zoom. You can use other solutions like virtual audio cables but it's not as neat and also lip sync tends to be a problem.



This is interesting. I have only recently (just before the release of this version) started playing with the VirtualCam Plugin, so I might just be missing something, But I tried for hours to get it to transfer audio (I tested Zoom, Discord, Skype, and Google Duo) and in every scenario there was no virtual Audio sent. I had to rig up my own system through Protools which worked great, but means I have to run another Program side by side and run everything through Pro Tools (which gives me extremely awesome control, like submixes for each output), but would simply be easier to just have VirtualCam Output Audio.

So anyways, I say all this to ask, How do you get the VirtualCam Plugin to output Audio? I also prefer it over the new Virtual Camera included in this version, simply because I get 4, and they work in all of tho above programs I mentioned while the Official One only works in 1 (Discord), but if I could get the Plugin to do audio that opens up some more control for producing shows with OBS.


----------



## walterav1984 (Sep 15, 2020)

Is 32bit support dropped in this release or just not available for the RC builds?


----------



## MattTheTechLV (Sep 15, 2020)

I am just now updating to RC2, so all of this pertains to RC1, hoping it will still be useful. (I checked the Release Notes for RC2 to see if these issues were addressed, and they were not)

1) I did a lot of testing to see what causes this issue, and I can not figure out what triggers it, but I do know that it is OBS only that it happens with. Seemingly Randomly When Recording with OBS (It does not happen on the Live Stream Feed, even in instances where I am Live Streaming and Recording at the same time, the Live Stream will be just fine, but the recording will not be) the Audio will become unusable due to it having pops and clicks constantly. It sounds like the Sample Rate becomes out of sync, even though all audio sources and OBS are set to 48Khz. I have plenty of examples I can upload if it would be helpful. Restarting OBS usually fixes it. Sometimes its on all OBS Sources, other times its just One of the Sources. This problem did not happen with The Last Stable Release.

2) You can't resize the Preview Window any more. In the last Stable Release I was able to right click and choose to put my "Preview Scaling" in "Output" mode, and then Hold Spacebar and a hand would come up, which would allow me to drag around the Canvas or use The Mouse Wheel to Zoom in or Zoom Out which is really important to me so that I can have room to work outside the canvas for resizing large sources. That entire ability appears to be gone. Now when I right click the Preview Window and go to preview scaling the "Output" option is no longer there, and the 2 options that are there, either "Scaled" or "Canvas" the holding Spacebar trick doesn't work any more, and I can't find another way to resize the Preview. (Of course I can resize the actual Canvas Size, but that effects the Output Size, I just want back the ability to Zoom In/Out the Preview Window, if that makes sense.)

Anyways, Upgrading now, to test this version out, Will note if I notice anything else.


----------



## JonB256 (Sep 15, 2020)

dodgepong said:


> This is the issue we are trying to avoid by not adding a "Flip horizontal" button. People keep looking at the preview and think it needs to be flipped, so they flip it, and then all the viewers see the flipped version instead of the regular version. I have yet to see a service that actually shows viewers the same flipped view that you see in your preview.


I have verified that YouTube does show the video in the correct orientation for viewers, so that is good.
I'll just have to ignore the backwards preview window in YouTube studio.
What is really nice about the Virtual Camera in v26 RC2 is there is virtually no Lag like you get when streaming to RTMP


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 15, 2020)

MattTheTechLV said:


> So anyways, I say all this to ask, How do you get the VirtualCam Plugin to output Audio?


Currently not possible, but is something we'll be working on in a future release.


MattTheTechLV said:


> I also prefer it over the new Virtual Camera included in this version, simply because I get 4, and they work in all of tho above programs I mentioned while the Official One only works in 1 (Discord), but if I could get the Plugin to do audio that opens up some more control for producing shows with OBS.


We decided to include only one output as that covers the vast majority of use cases and keeps things much more simple. If you want to continue using the existing plugin, then by all means, please do.


----------



## MattTheTechLV (Sep 15, 2020)

dodgepong said:


> Currently not possible, but is something we'll be working on in a future release.
> 
> We decided to include only one output as that covers the vast majority of use cases and keeps things much more simple. If you want to continue using the existing plugin, then by all means, please do.



Appreciate you, and I love the work you guys have been doing 100%.

Also in regards to my most recent post about the bug reports, the 2nd One about resizing the Preview Window, I realized I am just an idiot. I never realized until today that my Output Resolution had to be smaller than my Resolution used in Windows, in order for me to select "Base" for Preview Scaling.

I put my Output back to a lower resolution today just before Going Live, and the option to select Base reappeared, and I could resize my Preview Window.

Is there a way to implement the Preview Window Resizing (so zooming in and out and moving the Preview window without changing the actual resolution of it) when using the same Output Resolution as the OS?


----------



## energizerfellow (Sep 16, 2020)

walterav1984 said:


> Is 32bit support dropped in this release or just not available for the RC builds?


What specific use case necessitates 32-bit support?


----------



## ackali07 (Sep 16, 2020)

dodgepong said:


> *Disclaimer: This is a test build, not a full release. This build may contain bugs or broken functionality. For production usage, we still recommend using the latest stable build of OBS. If you are willing to test this build, please let us know if you run into any issues.*
> 
> The OBS Studio 26.0 Release Candidate is now available for testing! A lot of exciting features and changes are included in this release, and we would love your help in testing them out before this build is release more widely. Some of the highlights include:
> 
> ...


----------



## Solidizzle (Sep 16, 2020)

Hi I have previously used the virtual camera plugin and had issues with the resolution in MS Teams. That's why I was keen to test the native version for OBS and it works quite well! Thx for that. My question is: where are the settings for the virtual camera hidden away, since I have inverted image quite often, which was easy to fix in the plugin previously. Sorry this is not so much a bug report but more a report for improving ux maybe :)


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 16, 2020)

The image is only inverted for you. Everyone else on the call sees you normally.


----------



## Solidizzle (Sep 16, 2020)

dodgepong said:


> The image is only inverted for you. Everyone else on the call sees you normally.



Ah rly, Ok that is good to know. Thank you for the info. It was quite confusing, when you have text or presentations which are mirrored


----------



## walterav1984 (Sep 16, 2020)

energizerfellow said:


> What specific use case necessitates 32-bit support?



Doing media related things on 32bit OS is probably questionable, but I was just more curious if OBS-Studio dropped it because focus on 64bit only optimisations or the RC builds were not automated yet?


----------



## Nicovdd (Sep 17, 2020)

Solidizzle said:


> Ah rly, Ok that is good to know. Thank you for the info. It was quite confusing, when you have text or presentations which are mirrored



I use OBS for Zoom and Teams with my laptop as master and I join the Zoom/Teams session as well with my cellphone as monitor to see what appears on the screens of the others.


----------



## ashmanmedia (Sep 18, 2020)

Been using OBS 26.0rc wondering if its not too late to add functionality within the Facebook Stream service to allow direct or automated sharing of Groups or multiple groups the user belongs to?

Restream is preferred option but they do not allow sharing options.


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 18, 2020)

Release candidates are considered locked in terms of features.


----------



## APDD (Sep 19, 2020)

Will this overwrite my existing installation of OBS 25 or I can use both in same PC (windows 10)


----------



## RichieTee (Sep 19, 2020)

APDD said:


> Will this overwrite my existing installation of OBS 25 or I can use both in same PC (windows 10)


Depends on how you install it, by default it will try to install to the existing OBS Folder, so during installation u can try to change the folder and you'll be fine or you can use portable mode.


----------



## TuFFrabit (Sep 19, 2020)

Initial testing of QSV encoder while OBS is itself running on the Intel iGPU is promising. Previously the QSV encoder was unusable for my use case, now it seems to have enough overhead to actually not drop frames. The game I'm testing with, Hunt Showdown, is very hard on encoders. There's a TON of grass and foliage detail. I need to do more testing to verify.

CPU: i5-8400
Encoding resolution: 1080p
Encoding FPS: 60
Target Usage: quality
Profile: main
Keyframe Interval: 1
Rate Control: LA_ICQ
ICQ Quality: 1
Latency: normal
B Frames: 2


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 19, 2020)

*Release Candidate 3* is now available for testing: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/releases/tag/26.0.0-rc3

A full release should be coming soon, so please continue to test to ensure the release goes smoothly!


----------



## WizardCM (Sep 20, 2020)

kineticscreen said:


> What's the latest on the downstream key / pinned scene feature? I was trying to work out its progress on github but wasn't sure the latest. Really hanging out for that feature!


It's currently in the RFC (Request for Comments) stage, as we want to design it properly first.



MrPistolero said:


> I am aware of that. I'm running RC2 from the zip file, so even then I'd still have to install the virtual camera using the batch scripts. Which isn't working for me. It stops at failing on the 32bit installation. Since I'm Windows 10 X64, I'm not sure why 32bit would still be needed.
> <edit>Why not separate the batch scripts into separate 32bit and 64bit batch files?? I ran the batch script from a Powershell admin prompt and it worked. It's installed now.</edit>


There was a bug with the batch scripts in RC2 where the working directory wasn't set properly (in CMD, fine in PowerShell), please re-test in RC3.
In terms of a 32bit Virtual Camera, this is required because 32bit applications (even on a 64bit system) can only see 32bit camera devices, so to cover as many apps as possible, both have to be installed.



walterav1984 said:


> Is 32bit support dropped in this release or just not available for the RC builds?


We simply don't build/release 32bit builds for the Release Candidate. The full release will include a 32bit variant.


----------



## RedHenMedia (Sep 20, 2020)

Important for Mac users. This still won't playback videos (in my case looped video elements) with browser sources on Mac OS (StreamElements to be specific). Any plans to fix this or will this be covered when the new video tools that are on the windows release are implemented on Mac OS beta? If so, do you know when you'll be releasing those new tools because I would LOVE to try them out and get this issue fixed- been waiting for a looong time. Thanks again!


----------



## WizardCM (Sep 20, 2020)

RedHenMedia said:


> Important for Mac users. This still won't playback videos (in my case looped video elements) with browser sources on Mac OS (StreamElements to be specific). Any plans to fix this or will this be covered when the new video tools that are on the windows release are implemented on Mac OS beta? If so, do you know when you'll be releasing those new tools because I would LOVE to try them out and get this issue fixed- been waiting for a looong time. Thanks again!


Not sure what you mean by "new video tools", but we will explicitly call it out when we're able to release a version with a proper fix for browser source media & networking on macOS.

The cause is tied specifically to the browser library we're using, CEF (Chromium Embedded Framework). We currently disable the "new networking" in it on macOS as without this change, more than just media was broken. We're specifically waiting on a reimplementation of an existing feature on CEF's side, which would open the doors for browser source hardware acceleration in the future and fix this bug. We're keeping a close eye on it and will post updates as soon as we know more.


----------



## RedHenMedia (Sep 21, 2020)

WizardCM said:


> Not sure what you mean by "new video tools", but we will explicitly call it out when we're able to release a version with a proper fix for browser source media & networking on macOS.



I was referring to this in the forum post I read, but upon re-reading it doesn't cover browser source media:

Media controls

As a bonus with the source toolbar, there are now media control buttons available to control playback and position in media sources, VLC sources, and slideshows



WizardCM said:


> The cause is tied specifically to the browser library we're using, CEF (Chromium Embedded Framework). We currently disable the "new networking" in it on macOS as without this change, more than just media was broken. We're specifically waiting on a reimplementation of an existing feature on CEF's side, which would open the doors for browser source hardware acceleration in the future and fix this bug. We're keeping a close eye on it and will post updates as soon as we know more.



Thank you for a specific answer to this! I've been frustrated by this issue and wasn't sure if it was even known, I'm relieved to hear that it's being tracked and waiting a new CEF reimplementation, and especially that you're keeping a close eye on it and will post updates when you know more. I'll be waiting. Is there a thread I can follow or maybe one can be created so I can be updated about this specific problem when there's news? 

Thanks again for your response. I really appreciate it!

Best.


----------



## totbthepodcast (Sep 21, 2020)

Any chance there's a workaround to get this to work on Big Sur (OS X 11)?


----------



## WizardCM (Sep 21, 2020)

totbthepodcast said:


> Any chance there's a workaround to get this to work on Big Sur (OS X 11)?


As Big Sur has not been released yet, it has not been tested extensively be us. If it's anything like Catalina, it may require extra work on our side to be compatible.


----------



## Solidizzle (Sep 21, 2020)

I have been getting a bug lately. When I open a fresh obs and start virtual cam, I get an error message, when I try to record at the same time.

"Starting the output failed. Please check the log for details.

Not: if you are using the NVENC or AMD encoders, make sure your video drivers are up to date".

However, when I stop virtual cam, I can record. And after this routine, I can also record with running virtual cam. 

I attached the log file of this happening including the bug and the subsequent "work around".


----------



## WizardCM (Sep 22, 2020)

Solidizzle said:


> I have been getting a bug lately. When I open a fresh obs and start virtual cam, I get an error message, when I try to record at the same time.


That bug was fixed in RC2. Please update to RC3. Link is in the original post.


----------



## Nicovdd (Sep 22, 2020)

When upgrading, does one need to uninstall the existing Virtual Cam Plugin first?  

If so, how does one do this?


----------



## WizardCM (Sep 22, 2020)

Nicovdd said:


> When upgrading, does one need to uninstall the existing Virtual Cam Plugin first?
> 
> If so, how does one do this?


Uninstalling the plugin is not required, no.


----------



## artk1n (Sep 23, 2020)

Hi there,
am I correct in assuming that after adding virtualCam to OBS 26, that installing from .zip without admin rights will no longer be possible?
Having a integrated virtualCam in obs, -  getting it to run without admin rights would be great in my work env. Is that technically even possible?
BR


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 23, 2020)

The virtual camera functionality requires admin rights on the computer to register the virtual device with the system. You can still run OBS without administrator access from the zip, but it will not have the virtual camera output functionality without running the included batch files as admin.


----------



## were491 (Sep 25, 2020)

Since I run OBS on a laptop (albeit with a light use case; I just record videos for my classes, that's pretty much it), I was pretty excited to see they improved performance with QSV / Quicksync even if it doesn't matter too much to me. However, I saw this:

14:40:31.591: NV12 texture support not available
[...]
14:40:46.219: >>> nv12 tex not active, fall back to old qsv encoder

Not sure what the issue is with that. Using display capture on an otherwise new profile and scene collection, all settings default except that the encoder is set to QSV. It could be to do with the fact that my windows install is fairly old (1709) on this laptop but I just want to make sure that this isn't an issue for anyone else. (Sorry for bothering you if it's just because this laptop has an old install).

Also, I noticed that when I start a recording regardless of the encoder (x264 or qsv) in this version there is a slight lag, maybe 1/10 second. This doesn't happen in 25.0.8 (I'm using RC3).


----------



## Mephisto101 (Sep 29, 2020)

I'm having a problem with OBS RC2 and RC3 virtual camera and MS Teams.
Randomly, maybe every 20 minutes or so (no exact timing) the video feed is corrupted.  Stopping/restarting the virtual camera fixes the issue.
Please see the screenshot.  Corruption is always like this.
This happens on my work laptop and home desktop.  Both running Win10 2004 & Teams 1.3.00.24755 (64 bit) but otherwise very little in common.

Thanks!


----------



## InteractiveDNA (Sep 29, 2020)

Why re-invent the wheel when the exiting will works so well. Why not embed the exiting Virtual camera and give credits to the creator? Why you want to stop using a virtual camera the have 4 cameras and two ways of using it? Global and Local virtual camera. Does this new virtual camera has that? I guess not. Also adding a big button is waist of real state. Just short cut is fine to turn on and off.


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 29, 2020)

Thank you all for your feedback! OBS Studio v26 has been officially released: *








						Release OBS Studio 26.0 · obsproject/obs-studio
					

As usual, if you would like to support our project, please check us out on Patreon or OpenCollective! New Features and Additions  Windows: Added Virtual Camera, allowing you to use the OBS output a...




					github.com
				



*
If you continue to have problems, please report your issues in the appropriate support forum, and if you have further suggestions, post them in the suggestions forum.


----------

